# Shop Update



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Time to get back to it!*

So it's been a few years since my last blog post. Since then I've gained a son, but lost a lot of free time.

This year, though, it's time to get back to it. I have plans to built up my garage shop in anticipation of heating/cooling and insulating it next year. My wife has given the official 'okay' to losing the garage so long as I put up a shed in the back yard for lawn and garden supplies, Christmas decoration storage, etc.

So, I've been collecting equipment to help me build some cabinetry in the garage, and some new gear for my own use including:

- Triton 3/14HP Router
- Jessem phenolic tabletop, insert plate, Mast-R-Fence and stop blocks/featherboards
- DeWalt 735 planer with in/outfeed tables
- Dowelmax
- 10 48" Irwin Parallel Bar Clamps and 10 24" Irwin Parallel Bar Clamps

Lots of other goodies as well, with plans to purchase a bandsaw and jointer this year or next if I can find a good deal on a used machine. I am still going to work with my Ridgid TS2410LS although I picked up some CMT blades for it.

My build plans for the year are:

- Clamp and tool storage station
- Router table for the Triton
- Mobile base for the planer
- Shop cabinets and mitre saw station

Assuming I can get all this done, my wife requires a sewing cabinet for her assorted sewing machinery, and I'd like to make some cutting boards for Christmas gifts this year. Next year it's insulation, heat, and a year-round shop!

It's a tall order for a weekend woodworker with two young kids, but I think I'm up to the task!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time to get back to it!*
> 
> So it's been a few years since my last blog post. Since then I've gained a son, but lost a lot of free time.
> 
> ...


welcome back  
exciting times ahead, huh?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time to get back to it!*
> 
> So it's been a few years since my last blog post. Since then I've gained a son, but lost a lot of free time.
> 
> ...


That's one word for it 

I just need the snow to melt off and the ground to firm up so I can get going on the shed. I also need to wire a sub-panel into the garage since I have only a single 120v 15A circuit in there now. It sucks being able to run my shop vac, or my tablesaw/router but not both at the same time!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time to get back to it!*
> 
> So it's been a few years since my last blog post. Since then I've gained a son, but lost a lot of free time.
> 
> ...


I love the process of starting a new adventure, Good luck.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*It begins!*

I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.

To give you an idea of what I'm starting from, this is a picture of the garage today.

Notice the nice little water-gathering depressions from having my RAV4 parked in there for the last 5 years, and the spalling concrete. Lots of work ahead!

I've already moved the vehicle out to the driveway so I can start working this week. I have what I hope is a reasonable plan for this first year. It does not include heating or insulating the space, which will have to wait for next year.

The phases will roughly be:

1. Organize and compartmentalize: Get a shed set up on the backyard and move out the kids' stuff, lawnmower, gardening supplies, exterior Xmas decorations and the like.

2. Plan: Finalize a floor plan including cabinets, rolling stands, wood storage and a garbage/recycling area since the shed will not be accessible during winter and I have nowhere outside to store the garbage cans.

3. Build: Build a mobile clamp/tool cart, mobile stand for my planer, a mobile router table, outfeed tables for my jobsite saw and cabinets/bench space for my SCMS, dovetail jig, scroll saw, etc, hopefully in that order. My Dowelmax is going to get a heck of a workout this year.

If I can have this all done before it gets too cold to work out there, I'll be happy camper. SWMBO would really like a sewing cabinet built this year as well, so that might jump up in priority depending how things are going, and then there is always Xmas gifts and things to consider as well. I'm hoping that it's not going to hurt too much not having a proper workbench during this time.

I'd like to think that next year I can consider a jointer and/or bandsaw but I'll be spending a good chunk of the springtime laying a proper floor, insulating, heating and mounting permanent cabinets to make this into a year round shop.


----------



## Uamsclay (Jul 20, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


Pretty jealous you get the whole garage, I only get the perimeter…..after I pull out the car. Good luck with the project, it will be fun to watch


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously debating insulating this year even if I don't heat it.

Haven't decided yet but it seems like I might as well do it before building a bunch of cabinets.


----------



## MakerofSawdust (Mar 28, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


I suggest putting a coat of epoxy paint down first. I put it in both my garage and basement workshop and absolutely love it! Sawdust really does sweep up much easier from a coated floor. I used the Quikrete kit from Lowes. The light base is about the color of sawdust. The flecks make it look better. It holds up very well too. It's defintiely worth it.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


Yes, definitely insulate and put OSB plywood on the walls, that way you can hang anything anywhere! Much easier to insulate first rather than later. I put solid vinyl tiles on my floor and it makes clean-up a breeze! My floor was wood by the way.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


Yeah I looked into it and my costs are pretty brutal on this project right now. It makes a ton of sense to insulate first, but I don't think I can manage it.

What I'll do is focus on building my mobile workstations first (router table, outfeed tables, clamp and tool storage) and do my basic electrical but not built the cabinets until the insulation is done. That should be a reasonable compromise.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


You could build a few cabinets and temporarily hang the cabinets on french cleats (ie. dont achor/screw through the cabinet to the studs), then for additional bottom support, run a ledger board tight up against the bottom of the cabinets and don't overload the cabinets. When it comes time to insulate, remove the cabinets from the cleats, then remove the french cleats and ledger board. This would provide you the storage now and a relatively simple removal process.
Just my $0.02.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *It begins!*
> 
> I'm officially starting the conversion from garage to shop this year.
> 
> ...


I do have the wall that's shared with the house, and it's already clad with OSB so I could do something there. I'll see what time and funds allows.

I finished the drawings and plan for my router table tonight. I'll post them up shortly.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Playing the waiting game*

If there is one thing you can rely on to be unreliable, it's the weather.

We went from 8 degrees Celsius last week to -1 and snowing today. As I wander around the garage tidying and planning, I realize that until the shed is up, it's going to be semi-pointless to actually start working. Oh well.

I have done drawings for my router table and the sheer size of my Triton 3 1/4HP router is going to cause issues. It's going to need 13" of horizontal clearance in the cabinet, and barely fits in and out of a standard router plate opening. Add to this the fact that my selected router table top (Jessem Mast-R-Top) has it's mounting holes at only 25" wide and you start to realize that I am only going to have a very slim amount of room to build drawers along the sides. That's okay though, I have a plan!

The shed should be here in a week or two. I ordered an 8' x 6' resin kit from Keter Plastics. They seem to get good reviews. I suppose there is an irony to a wannabe woodworker ordering a plastic shed kit, but I have to be realistic about my time and cost allowances for this project. This is one area where I am willing to compromise.

My other revelation this week is that it's going to be really hard to do all my glueups and the like without a workbench. I really didn't want to add another project to my plans, but this is something I think I need to do early.

I'm planning a plywood and two-by SPF construction lumber torsion box workbench inspired by the one in Shopnotes issue 112, or the one HERE

They look like a solid weekend's work but that will be a good workout for some new tools that arrived this week: A Makita 5007MG Magnesium circular saw, and a 50 inch Pro-grip straight edge clamp with the UHMW zero-clearance universal base. Should make knocking down sheet goods a lot easier and more accurate!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Playing the waiting game*
> 
> If there is one thing you can rely on to be unreliable, it's the weather.
> 
> ...


Nice choice.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Ideas that I'm stealing!*

While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others 

So, having had a chance yesterday after work to mount the zero-clearance plate on my Circular Saw, I've been planning to steal this idea from Cory's blog. Essentially a much nicer looking version of a pegboard tool holder. My plan is to incorporate this system of French cleats everywhere I have wasted space, so that I can reorganize tools to new locations as I begin to develop my work patterns. I think it's a brilliant idea and far, far nicer than pegboard.

I have a fairly big supply of 3/4" oak plywood left over in the garage, but I think I will save that for projects requiring more strength or nicer veneer, and pick up some quarter sheets of 1/2" for this.

Cory's blog has been really helpful and full of other ideas that I plan to steal !


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


That home made rail storage thing is really cool. I am to ADD to build anything like that though because I usailly have some furniture in mind that I want to work on. Some day I will put as much effort in to orgnizing my work space as I do making furniture.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! My problem is that right now I keep seeing neat organizational and shop utility things to build.

I'm thinking about 3 of those units, 4' x 2', two horizontal and one vertical for hanging things like my straightedge. Then my torsion box bench, then mobile carts, oh and a shed in there somewhere, etc…

I might actually produce a woodcraft sometime this year if I am lucky!


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


I think the next thing I am going to focus on is making a really nice outfeed table/storage rack for my saw

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27579


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


Glad to hear I could inspire! In the interest of full disclosure, most of the ideas in my shop are stolen from others or a mish-mash of ideas from other shops here and elsewhere on the web. Regardless, I hope you can find some inspiration and make your shop suit you perfectly.

I've just recently completed some shop projects, so now I'm on to real furniture. That's usually my process: complete a piece for someone else, complete several pieces for me!

Good luck and be sure to post pictures.

Cory


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


Sounds like a rampant outbreak of looting. As if I've never done… a, a, a I mean thought about doing it.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


"What has been is what will be, and what has been done is what will be done; there is nothing new under the sun."


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Ideas that I'm stealing!*
> 
> While I await the coming of the shed, and drying of the land and the organization of my garage, I find myself with plenty of time to browse and steal ideas from others
> 
> ...


I have not come across this before nice idea.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Official stuff built count stands at: Zero*

I should have been starting on those french-cleat tool organizers this weekend, but instead I was trying to manage two young children and a wife that seems to come down with Chicken Pox.

Yikes.

It's going to be another week or two before I get started, it seems.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Getting started on some storage*

My wife is finally feeling better after an absolutely dreadful couple of weeks. 14 days of 102+ degree fevers are just brutal.

I checked out a used Ridgid TS3650 this week as I am still considering an upgrade from my jobsite saw, but I will tell you that people in Winnipeg are unrealistic about pricing of used items. This particular saw had been used as a table for some angle-grinding work and the top was chewed up on the edges. It was thoroughly corroded (three years outdoors with now wax/sealent on the cast iron), and there were parts literally held on with tape. All for the low, low price of $400. Seriously.

Anyhow, I picked up supplies for the french cleat tool organizers that I mentioned in my last post. I was going to use quarter sheets of 1/2" oak ply but my local shop had a deal on half sheets on baltic birch ply. Half sheets are 60" x 30" so I bought three, and I'll get a similar amount of storage out of it. The extra size might be helpful for some of the longer things I need to store like my straightedge and my 50" tool guide.

I ripped down a bunch (something like 70 linear feet) of 1×4 red oak for the trim and the cleats and started framing out the sheets of ply. Hopefully by Monday, I'll have them up on the wall and I'll be ready to start making the individual tool holders. All of this has been loads of trouble without a dedicated assembly table. That is definitely the next project, followed up by dust collection.

Pictures to follow!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Getting started on some storage*
> 
> My wife is finally feeling better after an absolutely dreadful couple of weeks. 14 days of 102+ degree fevers are just brutal.
> 
> ...


That is the question; How to build a workbench, without a workbench to build upon?

Keep on keeping on, looking forward to pictures. Without pictures, it didn't happen! Lol.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Getting started on some storage*
> 
> My wife is finally feeling better after an absolutely dreadful couple of weeks. 14 days of 102+ degree fevers are just brutal.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! I've been using the rather large box that still has my shed packed in as a temporary assemble area.

It's not super flat or anything but it works.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*A few more steps done...*

Today was a bit of an experiment: Will my son sleep through me using my table saw in the garage? And the answer is: no. Not great news on the woodworking front, but not really surprising.

Anyhow, I got about an hour to work in the shop today, and I set up my workmate as a semi-permanent mitre saw stand. My saw is just a cheapo Ryobi 10" SCMS but I swapped out my store brand 80 tooth blade for a CMT speciality SCMS 60 tooth blade today and man am I impressed. I was only cutting some of the 1×4 red oak to length but the finish was impressive and tearout was minimal. A big improvement!

After that was done, I cut the 5' cleats on the table saw. I discovered something rather annoying about my saw today, however. My saw (Ridgid TS2410LS) will *not* tilt all the way to 45 degrees. It gets to about 43.5 degrees and physically will not go any further. Maybe not a huge deal with this project, but I did plan on cutting at 45 degrees so that cutoffs from any side of any cleat would fit on any other cleat. Now I run the risk of two that don't sit nicely if they are on the 'fat side' of the cut. Really annoying, and one more reason to replace the jobsite saw when funds allow.

I also have to say that cutting 5' long cleats was a bit nerve racking. The splitter/guard on the Ridgid saw really doesn't work right when the blade is tilted right over, and there is no riving knife on this saw. I was going to use my Grrriper but on a 5' long board at some point you have to take the Grrriper off the workpiece to reposition it and I was worried about it kicking back. So, I added a featherboard right in front of the blade to hold the workpiece when I had to reposition the Grrriper. It worked well enough and fortunately I didn't run in to a piece of tension wood. The next saw will have a riving knife that can tilt with the blade, no doubt about it.

Anyhow, tomorrow I will theoretically get the plywood up on the wall and I can mount the cleats. Then I will take some pictures.

Theoretically


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *A few more steps done...*
> 
> Today was a bit of an experiment: Will my son sleep through me using my table saw in the garage? And the answer is: no. Not great news on the woodworking front, but not really surprising.
> 
> ...


I've not been under the hood on that model table saw, but most have adjustable stops for 0 and 45 degrees. with the blade tilted, look for a bolt of some sort with a jam nut on it touching an arm on the trunnion. Try looking in the UM for 'bevel stop adjustment' or similar verbiage. Then again, there may not be any adjustment on this job site type saw. Can't hurt to check. Also, look for chips/chunks of wood lodged in the tilt mechanism.
Good luck!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *A few more steps done...*
> 
> Today was a bit of an experiment: Will my son sleep through me using my table saw in the garage? And the answer is: no. Not great news on the woodworking front, but not really surprising.
> 
> ...


I went digging around looking for something that would prevent it from tilting, but there was nothing I could see in the mechanism.

I'll have to double check the manual for anything else that might cause the issue.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *A few more steps done...*
> 
> Today was a bit of an experiment: Will my son sleep through me using my table saw in the garage? And the answer is: no. Not great news on the woodworking front, but not really surprising.
> 
> ...


I just looked at the manual online. The stop adjustment is detailed on pg 37…it's one of the socket hade set screws located on the tabletop to the left of the throat plate.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *A few more steps done...*
> 
> Today was a bit of an experiment: Will my son sleep through me using my table saw in the garage? And the answer is: no. Not great news on the woodworking front, but not really surprising.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for that! I still have to cut some 30" cleats so I'll give that a shot prior to making those cuts.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Proof of progress!*

As someone commented an entry or two ago: pics or it didn't happen!










Hardly complete, but two of the panels are up, and one has all it's cleats on. Only had an hour or so in the shop and most of the time was spent clearing off this wall so I had a place to mount the panels! The panels are mounted to the walls with eight 2" #10 screws, and they cross four studs so they are not going *anywhere*. The vertical panel will only catch two studs unfortunately, but it should still be plenty strong.

I still need to east the edges on the frames and cleats (the cleats are deadly sharp) but I'll mount them all first and then hit it with the sandpaper. Hopefully this can all be done this week and then I can start making the individual tool holders.

I was going to take a picture of the whole garage as of today but it's embarrassingly cluttered. I need to get that garage up and get organized!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Proof of progress!*
> 
> As someone commented an entry or two ago: pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> ...


You (the shop) look MARVELOUS!
I now truely believe that "IT HAPPENED", you provided proof! Thanks for the pic's.

I plan on employing french cleats in my (soon to be) new workshop. Your photos help to keep me motivated.

BTW: Clutter only means that you have been toooooo busy to clean up!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Proof of progress!*
> 
> As someone commented an entry or two ago: pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> ...


Technically, you should not lets screw penetrate deeper than 1" into a stud since that's the code requirement for the distance a pipe can be from the edge of the stud. That being said, I put a bunch of 2" lag bolts in a bunch of studs before I knew better.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Proof of progress!*
> 
> As someone commented an entry or two ago: pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> ...


Thank DIYaholic. This is a simple but fun project, although it's slow going with only a few hours a week to work on it.

Sarit, I should be okay with the 2" screws as I am going through 1/2" ply + OSB which should be 5/8". That only puts me 7/8" into the stud.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Proof of progress!*
> 
> As someone commented an entry or two ago: pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> ...


I think you will be fine with that.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Cleats are up!*

I finished getting the cleats up this weekend and the task was made somewhat easier by the fact that I finally replaced my crappy old Blacka nd Decker VPX cordless driver with an 18v DeWalt. However, I also learned that the DeWalt will, very easily, snap the head off a #6 screw if you don't have the clutch dialed in correctly. I'm sure I broke off two before I got it set up nicely. Things went a lot smoother after that!

Sunday greeted us here in Winnipeg with 60 km/h winds and about four inches of snow though, so nothing else got done. I swear that some malevolent force is keeping me from getting that shed up in my backyard!

I really hate the weather here.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Cleats are up!*
> 
> I finished getting the cleats up this weekend and the task was made somewhat easier by the fact that I finally replaced my crappy old Blacka nd Decker VPX cordless driver with an 18v DeWalt. However, I also learned that the DeWalt will, very easily, snap the head off a #6 screw if you don't have the clutch dialed in correctly. I'm sure I broke off two before I got it set up nicely. Things went a lot smoother after that!
> 
> ...


I have the B&D VPX driver too (the one that accepts 2 batteries) I prefer it to the expensive Makita for driving screws without splitting the wood. The VPX with only one battery is pretty weak and I returned that immediately. Anyhow I believe B&D has already axed the whole VPX line.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Cleats are up!*
> 
> I finished getting the cleats up this weekend and the task was made somewhat easier by the fact that I finally replaced my crappy old Blacka nd Decker VPX cordless driver with an 18v DeWalt. However, I also learned that the DeWalt will, very easily, snap the head off a #6 screw if you don't have the clutch dialed in correctly. I'm sure I broke off two before I got it set up nicely. Things went a lot smoother after that!
> 
> ...


Yeah VPX is done, which is not surprising. I'm just adjusting to a 'real' driver at the moment


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Shed update and my first kickback!*

The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.

As well, it finally happened and had a piece of 1×4 red oak fly across the garage and end up in the recycling bin a dozen feet behind me. It was a good wakeup call, but fortunately I was standing well off to the side and out of the line of fire and there was no problem beyond some damage to my recycling bin.

I was making a rip cut with the blade tilted to 45 degrees to make more french cleats. On my saw the guard is impossible to work with at 45 degrees, so the guard was off and there is no riving knife on my saw either. As such I was using a Grrripper to control the cut. The kickback occurred when I took the Grrripper off the workpiece to reposition it further back. It was a 30" board so I couldn't do the whole cut without moving the Grrripper at some point. All it took was the piece brushing the blade and BOOM off it went.

I've already decided to buy a saw with a riving knife and a second Grrripper in the next six weeks. I will admit that the thing that bothered me the most is it never felt like I was doing anything unsafe and yet if I was standing a foot to the right, who knows what the result would have been.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed update and my first kickback!*
> 
> The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.
> 
> ...


scarry!! I have a steel city t.s. and really like the riving knife. The guard has the built in kick back chingalettas but i have never once made a cut with the guard in place. I feel like the riving knife is all i need to make cuts safely. Have you decided what you are going to buy?

good luck


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed update and my first kickback!*
> 
> The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering driving down to Fargo and picking up a Ridgid 4512. For some reason HD Canada doesn't carry them and with our dollar being so strong in the US it's a stupidly good deal. Grizzly is tempting too.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed update and my first kickback!*
> 
> The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.
> 
> ...


gald you survived the kickback. It was smart positioning on your part that it whizz right by you. The best thing is to take a look at what happened and figure out how to prevent it from happening again, learn from the mishap. Good luck.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed update and my first kickback!*
> 
> The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.
> 
> ...


I suspect that it was just a combination of a ton of vibration and not having secondary device in-hand to control the workpiece when I moved the Grrripper. My saw shakes like a 1940 Buick, but I guess that's what you can expect from a direct-drive jobsite saw.

I just found out that Home Depot is carrying the 4512 in Canada now too, so that makes this a little more intriguing. I'd rather have a proper cabinet/hybrid saw, but you get a lot of saw out of the Ridgid for a good price.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed update and my first kickback!*
> 
> The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.
> 
> ...


Have you looked at General saws at all?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed update and my first kickback!*
> 
> The ground is *finally* drying out and I have started clearing the area for the shed. I need to keep two feet away from the property line, so I'm going to frame out a 10' x 8' area with pressure treated 4×4 with rebar stakes to keep everything in place. An inch or two of quarter down gravel levelled inside the frame and then a raised 8'x6' platform of pressure treated 2×4s with pressure treated decking on top. I'll put paving stones or something between the fence and the platform and that will give a little bit of extra outdoor storage for kids stuff.
> 
> ...


Yup, I've considered the 50-200, as well as the new Delta contractor and a few other options…


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Shed base complete!*

Ideally, I would have been posting a picture of a completed shed, but a combination or rainy weather and a pukey daughter meant that I lost a lot of time on the weekend. However, I got this accomplished:










It's a good start, and digging down two or three inches into the gumbo they call soil here in the red river valley after a solid day of rain was a huge undertaking. Having said that, the platform is resting on about 3" of quarter-down gravel roughly levelled and packed. The platform is stilling pretty level as well, and although the 4×4 posts are not particularly square, the platform is dead square. It should hold up well. I've anchored the posts with 24" rebar spikes. The platform is made of PT 2×4s at 12" on centre, with 1×6 PT fence/deck boards for the platform itself. Gave my new DeWalt driver a heck of a workout 

I don't have a good way to get rid of the sod and clay that I dug up either, so right now it's in something like 30-35 fairly heavy garbage bags at the curb. Either it will be gone tomorrow (yay garbage day) or I will have a very angry letter from the city 

I'll get the shed up next weekend, in theory.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed base complete!*
> 
> Ideally, I would have been posting a picture of a completed shed, but a combination or rainy weather and a pukey daughter meant that I lost a lot of time on the weekend. However, I got this accomplished:
> 
> ...


I'm not a shed expert, but I've always seen the floor resting on PT skids or concrete blocks, never directly on the gravel.
I'm not sure if thats because its easier to level and compact just that small area of if there needs to be ventilation below the floor so it doesn't rot.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed base complete!*
> 
> Ideally, I would have been posting a picture of a completed shed, but a combination or rainy weather and a pukey daughter meant that I lost a lot of time on the weekend. However, I got this accomplished:
> 
> ...


The shed is a plastic kit, so the platform is just a level, flat base for the real floor. It's above grade so water shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Shed is up!*

The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…










Still tons to do and this took a lot longer than I planned


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


Wow, that is gonna be one TINY shop…


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


lol, wrong way around. This is to help clear out my garage


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


Something tells me you are going to have that filled up in no time.
But, that will be that much less in your shop space!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


It's not huge, but it's not tiny (6'x8'). Considering my garage is only about 18'x18' every little bit helps though!


----------



## GodofBiscuits (Dec 24, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


Your shed is only one foot shorter in length and width than my entire shop, so 18×18 would be HUGE. lol. I really need to move to a place with a garage.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


I guess that's the rule, no matter how big your shop is, it's not big enough


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Shed is up!*
> 
> The first big step is done. The shed is up, and now I can start reorganizing the garage and actually moving stuff out of the way and into the shed…
> 
> ...


Building a shed for my wood and a place to store jigs is very high on my list. Nice going and I hope your shop comes along fine.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Cleaning and organizing...*

Sorry, no picture this week. I moved a ton of things into the shed this weekend, tossed a lot of garbage, organized other things and generally speaking cleaned up the place. I want to wait until that is fully complete before I post a picture though. Might as well make my before/after pictures as dramatic as possible, right?

I've been on the hunt for the new table saw for a while now, and I have to say that Winnipeg is an awful market for used equipment. Everything is low quality, over priced, or in terrible condition. A lot of times, it's all three. I mean $300 for a rusted out Delta XL-10? Really?

I have a possible line on a demo model Sawstop contractor saw with 52" rails. I have no idea what the asking price will be, but the dealer is going to give me a call on Monday. Personally I'm pro-Sawstop but I have to accept the fact that there is a budget to deal with here. Having said that, you do not see used Sawstops very often, and this one has never had a board put through it. If it's anywhere near 60% of retail, I'd be hard pressed not to jump at it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Cleaning and organizing...*
> 
> Sorry, no picture this week. I moved a ton of things into the shed this weekend, tossed a lot of garbage, organized other things and generally speaking cleaned up the place. I want to wait until that is fully complete before I post a picture though. Might as well make my before/after pictures as dramatic as possible, right?
> 
> ...


No Pictures….IT DIDN"T REALLY HAPPEN! LOL.

BTW: Good luck with the SawStop!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Still making progress, still no pics *

I know that no pics means it didn't happen, but I've been busy getting the house ready for my parents. They are coming to visit for two weeks, so there has been a ton of tidying and cleaning the last week.

Having said that, art of the organizing was moving a shelving unit into the garage which is nice.

Oh, and there is a Ridgid R4512 Contractor's Saw sitting in it's box on the floor  The SawStop was just out of my budget, so I went with the inexpensive option. It should still be a big step up from my jobsite saw.

I'll post pics and a first impressions review when I get it built this week.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Still making progress, still no pics *
> 
> I know that no pics means it didn't happen, but I've been busy getting the house ready for my parents. They are coming to visit for two weeks, so there has been a ton of tidying and cleaning the last week.
> 
> ...


I understand my camera is on the fritz and a new one is not in the budget at the moment. Congrats on the new saw. I'm sure we'll see pics one of these days, maybe after you get it set up.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Got the saw assembled...*

I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:

Tolerances were pretty decent but there is a distinct bow in the steel extensions. I opted to keep them as level with the cast iron as possible but on the outer edge of the extensions they dip as much as 1/32nd of an inch. Not likely to be a huge issue, but one to note. The cast iron itself is pretty much dead flat but getting the insert to sit flat wasn't fully possible. I suspect the insert itself is warped but I'll be tossing it in favour of a ZCI anyhow.

Mitre slot to the blade was out by .4mm and I've adjusted it to .2mm, and I can't adjust it any more. The bolts to adjust the trunnions are pretty accessible, but there is not enough room to really get in to the cabinet and whack it, but there just doesn't seem to be any more give. I think it's a reasonable tolerance, but I'll admit that I wanted it to be as close to dead square as possible.

The fence was .8mm out (back more away from the blade) but I got it down to about .25mm. Having said this, the fence really does have a bit of play when locking it down. You can easily shift it 1mm either way if you apply any sort of pressure when locking it down. Not terrible, but again, you'd like it to be a bit better.

I was able to adjust the blade to a dead 90 degrees and adjust the positive stops easily. The saw fired up nice and quietly compared to my jobsite. It passed the nickel test and it clearly has more cutting power than my jobsite despite being rated at 13A versus the 15A of the jobsite saw. I only cut some 3/4 red oak but it was smooth and I already felt way more confident with it. It's very sturdy and I appreciate the sense of weight will using it.

My three gripes right now:

1. Blade to Mitre Slot - I think .2mm is a little more out of parallel than I'd like.
2. Herculift - The back legs do not seem to lift enough to get off the ground. I can move it but the legs scrape.
3. Fence - Not so much the parallel-ness, but the horrible sliding action. I have no trouble with the two piece rail, but you CAN NOT slide the fence from the front of the saw. You basically need to grab the middle of the fence, otherwise the fence has too much friction on the rails and will not slide, it just grinds and jerks along. Really disappointing.

I'm going to try spraying some Boeshield on the rails to see if I can make the fence slide better tomorrow. As it is right now, I can tell you that the fence is going to be very annoying.

Pics tomorrow after I clean up the shop a bit.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Got the saw assembled...*
> 
> I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


I saw your last post and went back through your workshop series. I feel your pain, setting up shop can be what seems like a painstakingly long process, in fact I still consider mine a work in progress( as I think most weekend woodworkers do). I will be following your progress, feel free to stop by my blog and take a look around and feel free to steal any of my ideas.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Got the saw assembled...*
> 
> I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


I would not expect low spots on the wings to cause problems, but the high spots on the sheet metal wings of my previous contractor's saw made it more difficult than necessary to get clean cuts on larger pieces.

It is odd that there isn't enough slop in the trunion bolt holes to allow it to swing to both sides of "dead paralell". But then 0.2mm is about 0.008" I think, which isn't too bad.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Got the saw assembled...*
> 
> I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


I think I will try this guy's method and clamp the trunnions while tightening the bolts.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Got the saw assembled...*
> 
> I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


I re-heeled the saw using a clamp as noted above and I have the blade within .1mm of the mitre slot now, so 2 or 3 thousandths. Good enough for my needs I think, and a built-in excuse to buy a 3hp SawStop in a few years


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Got the saw assembled...*
> 
> I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


Having the saw now would you buy it again or opt for another saw instead? (I'm eyeing the Steelcity 35990C for example for about $200 more than the ridgid.)


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Got the saw assembled...*
> 
> I accidentally spent the whole day in the garage assembling the new Ridgid saw. So here are my impressions:
> 
> ...


Tough question since I'm only doing test cuts right now.

The steel city was my other choice, and it does have solid cast iron wings. However I am mostly doing fine work so if the table droops a bit 20" over from the blade it won't affect me that much.

As it stands I'd buy the ridgid again. The fence on the steel city seems even a bit flimsier somehow, and I worry about the constant rumours about Steel City going under. The Ridgid has a lifetime warranty which is valuable to me as well.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Time for an update and some pics!*

Time for an update.

As of right now, a lot of things have been moved out of the shop, some storage is up on the walls (although I have not moved everything up on to it yet), I've replaced my Table Saw, got my dust collection started, and have racked all of my clamps except my 10 48" Irwin Parallel Bar clamps.

Here is the garage right now:










Shop Fox clamp rack from Busy Bee:










New shop vac, Dust Deputy, and some free advertising for the good people at Wine Sense, just waiting for a cart to be built:










And finally, my new saw:










It doesn't look like much, but it's getting there!


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time for an update and some pics!*
> 
> Time for an update.
> 
> ...


The only problem I see is the kids bikes in there. Better get them out of there before they multiply! You've got to see my garage, I can't even get my Jeep in there any more!


----------



## cloakie1 (May 29, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time for an update and some pics!*
> 
> Time for an update.
> 
> ...


i'm to embarassed to even put pics of my garage on here.very little room left after a car, a boat, bikes , timber storage, sawbenchand variuos items required for house renos for me to even walk in there let alone work!!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time for an update and some pics!*
> 
> Time for an update.
> 
> ...


Those bikes are non-negotiable at this point. However, there will be less there next year as we will be getting rid of the sleigh, buggy, strollers, etc once my son is a bit older. Obviously the box from the new saw is still in there two, so that will go away soon.

The other thing I can't get rid of is the garbage cans and recycling bins. However, I need to come up with a much better solution than what I have now as I lose a lot of floor space to it.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Time for an update and some pics!*
> 
> Time for an update.
> 
> ...


Coming alone very nicely keep at it.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*MORE POWER!!!!*

Okay, so way back when I said that I planned on adding a sub-panel to the garage, and I've now hit a point where I need a second circuit so I can run a large tool (like my TS) along with my dust collector. Well, I decided that for this year I really only need one more circuit since I don't have addition lights or heat to run.

As such, I found another circuit running near the garage that was unused, and spliced it into a pair of outlets on either side of the shop. Everything works good, and I can now saw and suck dust at the same time. What a concept!

My other issue this week is RUST which I can't say I am too happy about. The humidity has been high and the garage is closed up during the day, but even so I'm getting rust on my table saw already, despite sealing with T-9. Plans are afoot to clean up the table and try some new sealing products.

Next step is to build my DC cart, and then it's on to the router table!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *MORE POWER!!!!*
> 
> Okay, so way back when I said that I planned on adding a sub-panel to the garage, and I've now hit a point where I need a second circuit so I can run a large tool (like my TS) along with my dust collector. Well, I decided that for this year I really only need one more circuit since I don't have addition lights or heat to run.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the electrical is picking up so you can suck and cut at the same time. I have had to clean up rust on my tools after getting them out of storage. After getting them cleaned up I just gave them a good waxing with paraffin. I also am running a dehumidifier till I can get the shop insulated and run the A/C. I empty it every morning, its surprising how much water it sucks out of the air in a 24 hr. period.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *MORE POWER!!!!*
> 
> Okay, so way back when I said that I planned on adding a sub-panel to the garage, and I've now hit a point where I need a second circuit so I can run a large tool (like my TS) along with my dust collector. Well, I decided that for this year I really only need one more circuit since I don't have addition lights or heat to run.
> 
> ...


Not much point in running a dehumidifier since the garage is not vapour sealed 

Man, I really need to insulate and seal that garage. It's causing more trouble than I anticipated.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Saw drama...*

So, I took the Ridgid saw back to HD this week. I was going to do it last weekend, but attempting to load the saw back in my truck triggered a problematic bulging disk in my back and I spent three days on the couch this week.

What triggered this whole event was detailed in this thread but the gist of it is that the blade slide out of alignment again, and now the belt is slipping or the motor is shot. I'm fed up with all the little annoyances and back it goes.

So, I'm shopping for saws again. I was trying to stay local but Grizzly has such great pricing, that I am leaning towards that. I still really want a SawStop but that is not going to happen with my budget this year. I do want a step up but I can't come up with $3k right now.

So the saw that seems to be a great match for me is the 715P. It's a hybrid but it's got a lot going for it. My next option is the 0690, but it's going to be really expensive to get up here to Canada…

Anyhow my back is better, I am table-saw-less for now, but I did get a deal on a new Jointer (Rikon 20-100) from a local shop, so I have something to work on until I choose a saw and it arrives here.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Saw drama...*
> 
> So, I took the Ridgid saw back to HD this week. I was going to do it last weekend, but attempting to load the saw back in my truck triggered a problematic bulging disk in my back and I spent three days on the couch this week.
> 
> ...


Ive had my 715p since early Feb. and love it. No problems with set up, etc. Ive got it cutting dead on every time with minimal effort.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Saw drama...*
> 
> So, I took the Ridgid saw back to HD this week. I was going to do it last weekend, but attempting to load the saw back in my truck triggered a problematic bulging disk in my back and I spent three days on the couch this week.
> 
> ...


In todays market I really don't understand why folks with a small budget insist on buying a new saw when they can buy 10x the saw for the same amount of money had they bought a "used" machine

I love new, but as I am approaching retirement, I would much rather have my cash in the bank


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Saw drama...*
> 
> So, I took the Ridgid saw back to HD this week. I was going to do it last weekend, but attempting to load the saw back in my truck triggered a problematic bulging disk in my back and I spent three days on the couch this week.
> 
> ...


The market here for used stuff is awful. The only decent saw I've seen for the last several months was a 70s Rockwell 1.5hp unisaw for about $500 and it needed a lot of work. I also want some of the modern safety features like a quick change riving knife.

I'm just not an old iron guy.

One thing scaring me off the 715 is that apparently it is the same table and trunnions as the Ridgid I just returned. Not good. Trying to convince the wife to let me price out the 0690 instead.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Saw drama...*
> 
> So, I took the Ridgid saw back to HD this week. I was going to do it last weekend, but attempting to load the saw back in my truck triggered a problematic bulging disk in my back and I spent three days on the couch this week.
> 
> ...


I think I just got the go ahead on the Grizzly 0690


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Crickets in the garage...*

Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.

I'm 99% sure I'll be ordering a Grizzly 0690 but I have a 10% off coupon code that I can't use until the 20th. As such, I haven't even *ordered* my new saw yet.

Waiting SUCKS.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Crickets in the garage...*
> 
> Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.
> 
> ...


waiting sucks only when you're eager to get something… good time to practice patience 

what happened to your TS?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Crickets in the garage...*
> 
> Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.
> 
> ...


I bought a Ridgid contractors saw, sold my jobsite saw and then returned the contractors saw after numerous problems and some uninspiring accuracy.

It was the right decision, it's just costing me some time right now.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Crickets in the garage...*
> 
> Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see! good decision on your end.

got a circular saw? go cut some wood…

got a hand saw? go cut some wood…

you don't have those ?- go get one


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Crickets in the garage...*
> 
> Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.
> 
> ...


I still have my circular saw and my SCMS yeah. I suppose that I don't really need a ton of precision for my dust collector cart…

I've been fixated on table saws for the last two weeks I guess


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Crickets in the garage...*
> 
> Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.
> 
> ...


aaaah yes… when everything including cutting some bread for a sandwich somehow has the TS involved in it… been there many times 

if you were any closer you'd be welcome to come in to make cuts as needed.. maybe theres another LJ around you that might be able to help out?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Crickets in the garage...*
> 
> Not much of an update at the moment primarily because I am without a table saw. I've built the Jointer I picked up last week and I'm dialing it in now, but with nothing to cut the wood my dust collector cart is on hold.
> 
> ...


Very kind of you to offer 

I'll get back to work on my DC cart tonight!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Measure once, drill once, measure again, throw out wood.*

Okay, yeah, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but I still don't know how I screwed this one up.

Anyhow, the Jointer is assembled and dialled in. Looks pretty good right now and I know I'll get a lot of good use out of it when I start making end-grain boards for Xmas this year. However, lacking a table saw at the moment, I wanted to work with the few pieces I did manage to cut before returning my Ridgid saw. They were not overly square, but this is for shop furniture so no big deal.

I was getting ready to assemble the pieces I had cut for my dust collector, and thought this would be great timing to get some practice in with my Dowelmax that I purchase to use for face frames and carcass construction. Well, I'd done a few test joints a while ago, but I let my familiarity get the better of me. I did the first batch of drilling just fine, and when I went to do the second, I just quickly eyeballed what I thought was the right faces. And I promptly screwed up.

Basically, the few pieces I had cut are now all drilled out completely incorrectly, and they are no longer able to be assembled.

Whoops.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Measure once, drill once, measure again, throw out wood.*
> 
> Okay, yeah, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but I still don't know how I screwed this one up.
> 
> ...


thats better than don't measure at all and cut your self


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Measure once, drill once, measure again, throw out wood.*
> 
> Okay, yeah, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but I still don't know how I screwed this one up.
> 
> ...


lol, this is true.

I do have the most amazing ability to hurt myself with seemingly innocent things. A few years back I managed to impale the palm of my hand with a 1/4" plug cutter, so I'm pretty sure I can come up with a way to cripple myself with a 1" dowel.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*G0690 is on the way...*

10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
G0690 ordered? Check.

Finally getting a real saw! Now, of course, I need to get 220v to the garage.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


Congratulations on the new saw. I have the G0691 (same saw - longer rails) and I love it….mine arrived almost perfect out of the box and only required a few tweaks by me. I added an Incra LS TS fence (I have one on my router table - it is excellent) but the supplied fence was adequate. I am still considering the sliding table option….but have not gotten to pulling the trigger yet. The only item on the saw requiring a bit of work was making sure the angle was correct on the detents….mine was reading 43.8 degree, I was able to work it to 45.05 degree.

If this saw is the only 220v item in your shop, you might want to take a look at the Quick 220 that I reviewed a while back….it is cheaper by far then an electrician…(mine worked great….and is still working for my neighbor now that I have wired 220 into my shop). Basically, it links two 115 circuits to make the 220 (same as would be done in the panel) - it has an led to tell you when you have found two circuits that are not on the same run. It will not work with ground fault interrupted circuits though (most outside receptables have this).


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


I considered that, but I only have 2 120v circuits in the garage, so I wouldn't be able to run my DC/fan/etc if I did that.

I don't mind pulling the cable myself, it's not a long run.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


Congrats! That is a really nice saw!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


I hope you love yours as much as i love mine! Great saw.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


Thanks guys, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


Congrats! A real cabinet saw changed my life. You're gonna love it. What's the first honey-do to appease the wife?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


First thing is end-grain cutting boards for her, and Xmas gifts. I could never manage the required precision before. It's also why I got the jointer this year.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


Precision, you say? Next thing you know, you'll be itching for an Incra positioner.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *G0690 is on the way...*
> 
> 10% coupon at Grizzly? Check.
> Wife's (reluctant) approval? Check.
> ...


Have a 1000SE already


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*

So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.

So, the goal this weekend was to clear off my 'work table' so that I had some assembly space for more tool hangers. You can see this table in the back right of my Day Zero picture You can see that it's completely covered in wood, hand tools, flotsam, jetsam and other miscellaneous crud.

Job one was getting a better system for storing lumber:










These are from Busy Bee, and they come with two racks. I bought two sets since i know I will be supporting some longer boards, but I have to say getting all four level and on the same plane is nearly impossible. I'm going to need to come up with some shims, or something for the lower racks.

After this, it was a question of purging and organizing the rest of the table. Now it's actually got some useable space:










Yeah, it's just a piece of MDF with some brackets on the wall and some 2×6 legs, but for now it will do the job. A proper bench or assembly table is on next year's list of projects.

The glue, drill, clamps, etc are out since I am currently using them to build more tool hangers, so the cleat wall is filling up. Here's a few shots of how things are coming along;



















All in all, there is a lot more space and less clutter, but still more to go. Oh one last shot, my new toy:










I'm still waiting for my jointer pal to show so I can set the knives, but so far, so good. The tables are in good shape and my new anti-rust regimen seems to be holding up well. These tables just went through a week of 30+ temps with 90%+ humidity and are still free of any sign of corrosion. Bostik TopCote + Paste Wax = Victory!


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*
> 
> So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.
> 
> ...


It's all coming together nicely, I've been following your progress. It does take awhile to set up shop, I set my shop up several years ago and still find myself changing things around and adding things. I also use TopCote on my tool tables it works well in this Ky. humidity.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*
> 
> So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.
> 
> ...


The Lions have fans? haha just kidding. It seems to be coming along nicely and I love the new toy.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*
> 
> So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.
> 
> ...


I knew *someone* would make a comment about that. Yeah, long-suffering Lions fan here. Since I was 13 I think, and I've never even lived in the States!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*
> 
> So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.
> 
> ...


Having just installed a massive plane till using French cleats, I'm resisting the urge to cover my shop walls with them. I really like what you've done here and might steal the idea for myself. I like the idea of being able to tack a cleat to anything in the shop and hang it nearby. Excellent work.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*
> 
> So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's a remarkably easy and useful system.

Feel free to steal the idea since I stole it from Cory!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Tidying, organizing and pics of my progress*
> 
> So this weekend was mostly about continuing to clear out and organize the garage. I've been making little steps here and there, but with the new saw coming, space is an issue. Even though I ordered a mobile base, I know I'm not going to be twirling a 500lb saw around a bunch. I need my space organized and ready ASAP.
> 
> ...


Just heard from UPS, my saw is being delivered tomorrow morning!

Need to bust my butt and get that 220v line pulled!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Jointer woes...*

I had put off dialing in my new Rikon Jointer until my knife setting jig arrived, which it did on Friday. So yesterday I grabbed a square to square up the fence and then align the knives.

Squaring the fence to the infeed table went swimmingly but to my alarm the fence was then out of square with the outfeed. I checked the fence with my trusty Lee Valley straightedge, and it was dead flat.

Dreading what I was going to find, I clamped the straightedge to the outfeed and grabbed my feeler gauges to check the tables for co-planar. To my dismay, the infeed was dipping in one corner by over 12 thou. This is not a parallelogram jointer so I didn't have much option to try and fix it other than backing off the locking nuts on the gib screws and trying to finesse it a bit. Well, no dice, the infeed table is flat but it's not co-planar to the outfield at all.

I got it as close as I can but after jointing two spare cutoffs of 2×4 you can easily see with the naked eye that you don't end up with anything close to square. Sigh.

I'll call my dealer on Tuesday and see what they can do for me. In the meantime, I'll work on running the 220v for my 0690.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer woes...*
> 
> I had put off dialing in my new Rikon Jointer until my knife setting jig arrived, which it did on Friday. So yesterday I grabbed a square to square up the fence and then align the knives.
> 
> ...


Have you tried adjusting the outfeed gib screws also? If not, there may not be enough adjustment on the infeed side to bring it co-planer. They just need to be right in relation to each other. Of course if you do adjust the outfeed, you might also need to reset the height to the knife height. That is relatively simple.

I hope this helps. It is much easier to find the problem when I am at the jointer, so of course I'm guessing.


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer woes...*
> 
> I had put off dialing in my new Rikon Jointer until my knife setting jig arrived, which it did on Friday. So yesterday I grabbed a square to square up the fence and then align the knives.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, the fix is relatively simple . loosen the gib screws on the side that is dipping
pry up on the jointer bed at bottom of the dovetail ways, put a shim in that corner.and retighten the gibs
old feeler gauges or pop cans make good shims if you don't have shim stock. 
hope this helps
Phillip from Kentucky


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer woes...*
> 
> I had put off dialing in my new Rikon Jointer until my knife setting jig arrived, which it did on Friday. So yesterday I grabbed a square to square up the fence and then align the knives.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I can shim it, but it seems like something I shouldn't have to do with a brand new out of the box jointer. I've been fiddling with it all week, and I'm calling the store tomorrow. I'll see what they want to do about it.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Jointer update and plans for the weekend*

So despite 8 hours or so of fiddling, cajoling, begging and weeping, I have been unable to square up my new Rikon jointer. It's back at the dealer and they are going to take a crack at it. If they can't do it, I'm shopping for a jointer again. This time one with parallelogram tables!

I have my permit for the 220v wiring, so this weekend's goal is to get the cable pulled and ready for inspection next week. Then I can get the new saw assembled, tuned and fired up!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer update and plans for the weekend*
> 
> So despite 8 hours or so of fiddling, cajoling, begging and weeping, I have been unable to square up my new Rikon jointer. It's back at the dealer and they are going to take a crack at it. If they can't do it, I'm shopping for a jointer again. This time one with parallelogram tables!
> 
> I have my permit for the 220v wiring, so this weekend's goal is to get the cable pulled and ready for inspection next week. Then I can get the new saw assembled, tuned and fired up!


For what it's worth, I just bought a 2008 PM 6" for pennies on the dollar. The infeed way was frozen but with a little help from LJ's, I freed it. It's dead flat and straighter than Clinton's. 

Just sayin. Sorry about your headache with Rikon.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer update and plans for the weekend*
> 
> So despite 8 hours or so of fiddling, cajoling, begging and weeping, I have been unable to square up my new Rikon jointer. It's back at the dealer and they are going to take a crack at it. If they can't do it, I'm shopping for a jointer again. This time one with parallelogram tables!
> 
> I have my permit for the 220v wiring, so this weekend's goal is to get the cable pulled and ready for inspection next week. Then I can get the new saw assembled, tuned and fired up!


The used tool market in Winnipeg sucks. I've seen some 6" unknown brand (Durex?) jointers selling for $300 or more and that's about it.

I'll wait and see what can be done with the Rikon and if nothing gives there, I'll start looking at my options. This has me rethinking 8" vs 6" and straight knife vs cylindrical.

G0490X anyone? My wife would murder me


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer update and plans for the weekend*
> 
> So despite 8 hours or so of fiddling, cajoling, begging and weeping, I have been unable to square up my new Rikon jointer. It's back at the dealer and they are going to take a crack at it. If they can't do it, I'm shopping for a jointer again. This time one with parallelogram tables!
> 
> I have my permit for the 220v wiring, so this weekend's goal is to get the cable pulled and ready for inspection next week. Then I can get the new saw assembled, tuned and fired up!


How's the pricing on the General brand up there? Any better than here in the U.S. ?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer update and plans for the weekend*
> 
> So despite 8 hours or so of fiddling, cajoling, begging and weeping, I have been unable to square up my new Rikon jointer. It's back at the dealer and they are going to take a crack at it. If they can't do it, I'm shopping for a jointer again. This time one with parallelogram tables!
> 
> I have my permit for the 220v wiring, so this weekend's goal is to get the cable pulled and ready for inspection next week. Then I can get the new saw assembled, tuned and fired up!


Not great. The guys working on the Rikon are also a General dealer, so I might be able to exchange for that as well. Still the retail on an 80-200L (no Helical, no Parallelogram) is $1,600. The 80-225HC (Helical, Parallelogram) is over $3k. I can bargain down from that a bit, obviously.

I'm really not sure why we can't get great pricing on General stuff.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Jointer update and plans for the weekend*
> 
> So despite 8 hours or so of fiddling, cajoling, begging and weeping, I have been unable to square up my new Rikon jointer. It's back at the dealer and they are going to take a crack at it. If they can't do it, I'm shopping for a jointer again. This time one with parallelogram tables!
> 
> I have my permit for the 220v wiring, so this weekend's goal is to get the cable pulled and ready for inspection next week. Then I can get the new saw assembled, tuned and fired up!


I can get Steel City in town too. $1,149 for an 8" with granite beds and a helical head.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Wiring done!*

So the wiring adventure is mostly done. I've pulled two armoured 12-2 cables out to the garage, have installed the boxes and sealed everything up with duct seal to replace the vapour barrier and firewall.

Let me tell you, grabbing your drill, a large bit, and blindly drilling into an exterior wall is not my idea of fun. I took it slow, measured everything out as best as I could, and came in within a few inches of where I expected. I consider that a success. I just need the inspection to be done and then I will be uncrating my saw and firing it up. This weekend, hopefully!

In the meantime I am still awaiting news on my jointer which I took back to the dealer last week. They have had it for almost five days and if they haven't squared it up yet, I'm just going to assume that they can't and ask for my money back. What a disappointment!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Wiring done!*
> 
> So the wiring adventure is mostly done. I've pulled two armoured 12-2 cables out to the garage, have installed the boxes and sealed everything up with duct seal to replace the vapour barrier and firewall.
> 
> ...


Are you working with Canadian Woodworker or Felder Machines?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Wiring done!*
> 
> So the wiring adventure is mostly done. I've pulled two armoured 12-2 cables out to the garage, have installed the boxes and sealed everything up with duct seal to replace the vapour barrier and firewall.
> 
> ...


CWW. It turns out there was a twist in the fence. They replaced the fence and I picked it up yesterday. Seems to be doing a much better job, even if it's not 100%.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Wiring is ready to inspect and the great saw upacking begins...*

The last few bits of wiring have been completed, I just need the inspection and then I can fire up the saw. Speaking of which:










There are pics. Therefore it happened.

The saw is current on it's mobile base thanks to the help of three buddies last night. I only had a half hour or so to work on it today otherwise, so one of the extension tables is installed but that's it.

I recently picked up a Oneway Multi-Gauge and I used it to help align the extension. Very, very cool little tool. I'm sure you could build one with wood and a dial indicator, but having the heft of the cast iron body is very handy. Using this, I've got the front of the table flush within a thou, and the tables are level within a thou as well. Very happy with the fit and finish of this saw so far, even though I've really only started to work with it.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Wiring is ready to inspect and the great saw upacking begins...*
> 
> The last few bits of wiring have been completed, I just need the inspection and then I can fire up the saw. Speaking of which:
> 
> ...


I am eagerly watching and awaiting your setup and first cut with this saw, as I am very close to buying this saw for myself.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Wiring is ready to inspect and the great saw upacking begins...*
> 
> The last few bits of wiring have been completed, I just need the inspection and then I can fire up the saw. Speaking of which:
> 
> ...


I hope to continue building it this week and I should have my wiring signed off on Wednesday. If so, I should be cutting this weekend!


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Wiring is ready to inspect and the great saw upacking begins...*
> 
> The last few bits of wiring have been completed, I just need the inspection and then I can fire up the saw. Speaking of which:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your impressions of the saw! I nearly bought one before a Unisaw found its way into my life


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Quick news: Wiring passed inspection!*

I officially have 220v in the garage, and I can fire up the new Grizzly… As soon as I finish building it 

Had a bit of a rough family day and ended up having a lot less time in the garage then I planned, so the saw is not assembled beyond the first extension table being installed. So far, so good! Machining is top notch, tables are dead flat, and assembly so far has been easy and well documented in the instructions.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Won't be cutting much this weekend, time to test Grizzly's service...*

Spent a little while in the shop yesterday setting up the saw. Got both tables installed and aligned within a thou, and everything is dead flat and smooth. I had to do five rounds of Mineral spirits to clean the top. I don't think it was cosmoline, but it was tough to get off despite a very thin coat. Followed that with three light coats of TopCote and then two of paste wax. Smooth as butter and they aren't kidding when they call it a mirror finish.

Got the front rail on and went to install the front tube when I discovered a problem. One of the holes on the tube is not tapped correctly, and with very little effort I can slide the bolt right in and out. There is no chance it can be tightened.

I called Grizzly, got someone on the phone (CS is open on Saturday, yay!) spent about fifteen minutes explaining the details and providing my info, and they will ship a new tube on Monday! Very easy to deal with, took my account of the problem at face value, and never questioned anything I told them. I was very impressed. Hopefully the tube will get here within a few days.

In the meantime I can still do some test cuts with my mitre gauge so hopefully I will still get the saw fired up today. I need an extension cord to reach my 220 outlet and could only get locking connectors, so I'll also need to snip off the Grizzly power cord end and install my own, so there is still some work to do, along with installing the rear rail and aligning the table to the blade. I might also have time to work on my router table.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Won't be cutting much this weekend, time to test Grizzly's service...*
> 
> Spent a little while in the shop yesterday setting up the saw. Got both tables installed and aligned within a thou, and everything is dead flat and smooth. I had to do five rounds of Mineral spirits to clean the top. I don't think it was cosmoline, but it was tough to get off despite a very thin coat. Followed that with three light coats of TopCote and then two of paste wax. Smooth as butter and they aren't kidding when they call it a mirror finish.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad to hear that.  I placed my first order with Grizzly this week, expect the item to arrive next week and I'm kind of anxious about it. Always nervous to try out a company I've never dealt with. Good to hear that the CS was at least good!!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Won't be cutting much this weekend, time to test Grizzly's service...*
> 
> Spent a little while in the shop yesterday setting up the saw. Got both tables installed and aligned within a thou, and everything is dead flat and smooth. I had to do five rounds of Mineral spirits to clean the top. I don't think it was cosmoline, but it was tough to get off despite a very thin coat. Followed that with three light coats of TopCote and then two of paste wax. Smooth as butter and they aren't kidding when they call it a mirror finish.
> 
> ...


Yeah, no one wants to get something defective out of the box but it does happen. How the company chooses to handle it is the far bigger issue, and so far Grizzly is living up to their reputation.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Won't be cutting much this weekend, time to test Grizzly's service...*
> 
> Spent a little while in the shop yesterday setting up the saw. Got both tables installed and aligned within a thou, and everything is dead flat and smooth. I had to do five rounds of Mineral spirits to clean the top. I don't think it was cosmoline, but it was tough to get off despite a very thin coat. Followed that with three light coats of TopCote and then two of paste wax. Smooth as butter and they aren't kidding when they call it a mirror finish.
> 
> ...


I use TopCote also and love it. Customer service seems to be lacking in so many companies, I hope Grizzly isn't one of them. I'll be waiting to see how this turns out for you.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Won't be cutting much this weekend, time to test Grizzly's service...*
> 
> Spent a little while in the shop yesterday setting up the saw. Got both tables installed and aligned within a thou, and everything is dead flat and smooth. I had to do five rounds of Mineral spirits to clean the top. I don't think it was cosmoline, but it was tough to get off despite a very thin coat. Followed that with three light coats of TopCote and then two of paste wax. Smooth as butter and they aren't kidding when they call it a mirror finish.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say but I don't think Grizzly questioned it because they get a lot of calls like this i.e. quality control problems. I just hope you get the right item and working properly when it arrives.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Saw is not done, but this is...*

So although I couldn't get my saw up and fully running, I realized that I had time to finish up another side project, which was assembling this fun little toy:










Jessem router table with a Triton 3 1/4HP router. Since the router has an integrated lift, this table only has a Jessem plate, not one of the Jessem lifts. However, I did spring for the Mast-r-Fence, Mast-r-Top and the Paralign featherboards. All in all, it's a really nice little system.

Having said that, since *nothing* is ever easy I did run in to a few problems.

First, I bought the top from a local dealer and it was old stock. No big deal, but the new phenolic tops have aluminum T-tracks as well as mitre slots. This older one just has a since T-slot routed directly into the phenolic. I hope it will hold up.

Second, this old top does not match the new ones for screw sizes. According to the manual, it should take M5×12mm screws for both screwing to the stand and screwing on the tracks for the fence, but this one is not tapped that way. It is close but *very* tight. So tight, I could not twist them all the way in with an allen key. I ended up having to put in three (!!!) M5 washers and torquing the screws down with a socket set. It's not going anywhere, but it was an unexpected issue.

Finally, my last issue was with mounting the Triton router. The baseplate screws from Triton are very, very short, something like a quarter inch in length. As you can imagine that makes for very little leeway when drilling the plate. As it is, I had to countersink the screws 1/2" in the plate, and I don't trust it to hold the weight. I should have bought longer screws but I didn't think it through before firing up the drill press and going to town.

As such, I am now paranoid about the router breaking loose during operation and that scares the hell out of me. I fear the router more than anything else in my shop. I'm ordering a new insert and I'll buy some longer screws.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Saw is not done, but this is...*
> 
> So although I couldn't get my saw up and fully running, I realized that I had time to finish up another side project, which was assembling this fun little toy:
> 
> ...


I use the miter slot in my router table top a lot - to hold a pencil and a small ruler. I suspect you won't miss having it.

I have gotten in the habit of using stout push blocks to feed stock over the table. They allow me to put plenty of pressure against the table and fence, so I haven't felt the need for feather boards yet.

Keep the openings around the bit (fence and ring) as small as practical, verify that the work will get good support from the fence all the way through the cut, take light cuts (1/8 to 1/4 steps), use push blocks, and I think you'll soon feel much better about using the router table.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *Saw is not done, but this is...*
> 
> So although I couldn't get my saw up and fully running, I realized that I had time to finish up another side project, which was assembling this fun little toy:
> 
> ...


I doubt I'll use the mitre slot much, agreed. Just wondering how durable the phenolic is on it's own.

Heard back from Grizzly about the mis-tapped tube. They are out of stock until October! Having said that, I asked if they could pull one from another saw since this is a brand new unit, and the service rep got it arranged with the parts manager. Another +1 to Grizzly!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*The saw saga continues...*

I have very bad luck with Table Saws.

To my delight, UPS delivered the replacement guide tube on Friday afternoon, so I popped out to the shop early this morning to install it. I was honestly thinking the box looked quite big, and once I started opening it, I realized why.

Grizzly sent me the 80" tube from the G0691, not the 60" tube from the G0690. Cripes. So, I called in and had my warranty case reopened, and I'll get a call back Monday.

In the meantime, I figured I could install the old tube with two screws instead of the three that it uses and see if it would be stable enough to do some light cutting and get my DC cart going. Once I started turning allen keys I realized that I don't have one mis-tapped hole on the old tube, I have *two*. Cripes again.

So today was spent drilling the new plate for my router table. That, at least, went well, and my router now has some much beefer 3/4" bolts holding it to the phenolic plate. Yay.

So not a total loss of the morning, but man Grizzly had better get it right this time.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *The saw saga continues...*
> 
> I have very bad luck with Table Saws.
> 
> ...


Hopefully this is a one time goof and not a indication of what Grizzly's customer service is actually like. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*The saw has been turned on. Wood has been cut. It's a miracle.*

Not to be completely defeated, today I mounted the rear rails on the saw, mounted the MDF-topped steel extension, and temporarily hung the power switch off the rail with some stove bolts and nuts. I had to cut off the plug from the saw to connect to my locking extension cord as well.

I popped a 50T CMT General Purpose blade on the saw and checked the parallelism of the mitre slot to the blade and it was out by about 7 thou. Easy enough to adjust on a cabinet saw (thank goodness) and now it's under 1 thou. I put my Incra mitre guide on and fired it up. I put a scrap of 3/4" ply up the mitre gauge and pushed it through the blade.

First impressions:

Huge
Solid
Powerful
Sounds downright mean

Now, this is coming from someone used to a portable jobsite saw, and this was only 3/4" ply, but I could not tell the saw was running by touch. There is zero vibration. Additionally, there was just *no resistance* when the wood hit the blade. The sound didn't even change. The wood was just suddenly in two pieces.

This is not likely a big deal to most of you, but this is the first *real* saw I've ever used and holy cow what a difference.

I can't wait to get the tube and fence on and really get to work on this thing. Despite my issues with the tube, I'm in love.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *The saw has been turned on. Wood has been cut. It's a miracle.*
> 
> Not to be completely defeated, today I mounted the rear rails on the saw, mounted the MDF-topped steel extension, and temporarily hung the power switch off the rail with some stove bolts and nuts. I had to cut off the plug from the saw to connect to my locking extension cord as well.
> 
> ...


WOW, I am worn out from reading your Blog. I felt the same way when I cranked up my TS Be careful though and keep your hands away from the blade it will hurt you big time faster then you can even remember what happened. Happy Wood Working.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *The saw has been turned on. Wood has been cut. It's a miracle.*
> 
> Not to be completely defeated, today I mounted the rear rails on the saw, mounted the MDF-topped steel extension, and temporarily hung the power switch off the rail with some stove bolts and nuts. I had to cut off the plug from the saw to connect to my locking extension cord as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your comments Sandhill. My Gmail suddenly popped up 10 notifications so I had to check it out 

Yes, I have a *lot* of respect for this saw. Oddly though, there is a feeling of confidence that goes with it as well. With my jobsite saw, everything rattled a little, you had to worry about the motor binding, etc… In this case it seems like the tool will do what you want it to without question.

I need my fingers, so I'll remember where they are every time I make a cut.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*New guide tube is on the way from Grizzly.*

Got the shipping notice on my new guide tube. I doubt it will be here for the long weekend, but in the meantime I'll use a clamped piece of MDF or something as an immobile fence so I can get something done.

I've promised my wife a little stand for her new iPad, and I have some 3/4 black walnut that's been stickered for a year in the basement that I've been wanting to use. I think I will likely make one like this one from Amazon. Simple to make, some routed edges and one mitred cut. A good little starter project to get used to the new saw and router table.

I might actually get a project done this weekend!


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*The new guide tube arrived. Drumroll please...*

It's perfect! Nice and square, flat and tapped properly. I've installed it and the fence, resquared the blade to the table (under a thou) and that's all I had time to do today. I need to get the fence parallel, and then I'm good to start working.

This was a dreadfully busy weekend so that's all I had time to do, but I'm happy! I have a fully functional Grizzly 0690 in my shop!

Now here is the funny bit. I now have two excess guide tubes. One is about 62" the other 80". These are nice square iron tubes, fairly heavy (20 and 25lbs or so) and I have no idea what to do with them. Grizzly hasn't asked for them back although I would be happy to ship them back if they'd like them. If they don't what do I do with them?

Central beam in a torsion box work table? Hang em up in the rafters with a bunch of magnetic hooks and use them as tool storage? I have no clue!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *The new guide tube arrived. Drumroll please...*
> 
> It's perfect! Nice and square, flat and tapped properly. I've installed it and the fence, resquared the blade to the table (under a thou) and that's all I had time to do today. I need to get the fence parallel, and then I'm good to start working.
> 
> ...


4 workbench legs at 31".


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*Major projects are done for this year...*

As an update, I'm getting my dust collector cart finally built, then I'm on to projects. I've already bought some wonderful wood in the last few weeks on my trips into Windsor Plywood. Plans right now are:

- iPad stand for my wife made from Pau Ferro
- Picture frame for family friends from Canarywood
- A simple open-top box for the wife's assorted papers, likely from Walnut
- Cutting boards and more cutting boards for Christmas
- Some candle holder centrepieces for Christmas

I really have to figure out if the shop is quiet enough to work at night otherwise I am not going to have enough time to finish all of this! I have a two year old sleeping on the other side of the shared wall. I plan to test it out during his nap time this weekend, and we will see what happens.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*I'm woodworking for realz!*

So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.

So earlier today I got to work dressing some of the hardwood for my projects, specifically the Canarywood and Pau Ferro. Here is my impression of my new equipment so far:

*Rikon 6" Jointer*
The jointer did a really nice job edge jointing both woods. The Pau Ferro had one face that was already dead flat, so I didn't need to face joint it. I did face joint the canarywood which had a bit of a cup, but it performed fairly well. Had a little chatter on the first few passes, but as the face flattened out that went away. I'm satisfied, but I did have to take an inch off the board before I could face joint it. The curse of the 6" jointer has already struck!

*DeWalt DW735 Planer*
This is a hit or miss thing. I'm getting a fairly significant amount of snipe even with the extension tables installed. I know this is a common issue with any lunchbox planer, but I know the DW735 has less than most and it was more than I was expecting. Not the end of the world because the surface finish on this is amazing! Glass smooth, dead flat, just wonderful. I'll need to ensure I cut my material long.

*Grizzly G0690 Table Saw*
I love this saw. A ton of power, good fit and finish, I love the fence. I was ripping with a CMT 30T Glue-Line rip blade and a Grizzly ZCI and I could not tell the jointer edge from the ripped edge. I cut some test mitres with my Incra 1000SE and everything is so precise. Love it, love it, love it.

I should have some simple projects completed this week or next!


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *I'm woodworking for realz!*
> 
> So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.
> 
> ...


Nice! Now get out there and build something for your peeps!


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *I'm woodworking for realz!*
> 
> So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.
> 
> ...


I've solved my snipe problems on my Delta. First I raised the infeed and outfeed tables so they are about 1/8" higher at each end. I just laid a straight edge through the planer and started raising each table until I had an 1/8" clearance on each side, infeed / outfeed.

Second, If I skew the board as it going through the planer, this really helps. I don't know why but it does. I just eye it up so the leading edge is as far to the left and the trailing edge is as far to right as I can get them. Sometimes I miss and it hits the side on the trailing edge and self corrects. lol

When those two things don't work, don't be afraid the push down on the board as it's starting to go into the planer and then push down on the outfeed side as it's just about to finish up. The more push the less snipe.

Just something to try…


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *I'm woodworking for realz!*
> 
> So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.
> 
> ...


To fix the snipe on my DW733 I had to do the same thing and raise the extension tables slightly higher than the bed.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *I'm woodworking for realz!*
> 
> So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.
> 
> ...


I would do the same, but I have no idea how to raise the tables on the 735? I'll have to search around for it.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *I'm woodworking for realz!*
> 
> So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.
> 
> ...


I have the Dewalt 735 also. I don't have the extension tables for it. I don't get a lot of snipe.
I use my planer to get the wood close and the drum sander to finish the deal. I must say that when I use the planer I will normally be planing more than one board. I will then use a continual feed method to minimize the snipe.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

TheKingInYellow said:


> *I'm woodworking for realz!*
> 
> So good news this week: My boy slept through me using the Vac, Jointer, SCMS and table saw this week! I didn't fire up the planer though, I figure why push my luck.
> 
> ...


I think I have this backwards, I thought you lifted the board on the way in and not on the way out? Should I be lifting/supporting on the infeed or outfeed or both?


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*An hour in the shop and a quick update.*

Spent a little more time working tonight, got the board for my wife's iPad stand cut down to final dimensions. Just need to route the edges and cut the angle for the back once I decide exactly what that angle is going to be 

I just have to say that I finally feel like I have a working shop. Boards are flat, corners square, every single cut I make feels safe and easy. I'm not getting overconfident by any measure but I'm finding it much simpler to make my plans become reality.

I'm in wood nerd heaven, at least until winter hits.


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

*First project is out of the shop!*

It's a small project, but it's my project, and it's made in my new shop.

Here is the iPad stand I made for my wife. She loves it!


----------

